# New in town



## jonnybean (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've just recently relocated to SG from Perth. Just wanna say hi and if you guys got any advice on how to survive in SG do give me some heads up? Any advice would be greaty appreciated!!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I survived in SG for 12 years. Believe me, it is not difficult!


----------

